# How many cores do you fold with?



## Beertintedgoggles (Dec 5, 2009)

Pretty straight forward, just break it down to AMD and Nvidia..... how many cores do you fold with??  List CPU's too if they're folding.

Me:   528 Nvidia from 3x 8800GT and 2x 8800GS    
        Also have a Xeon 5140 folding running vmware


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 5, 2009)

128 here: 112-core 8800GT and 16-core 9300
All of my CPUs are on WCG


----------



## theonedub (Dec 5, 2009)

336 CUDA Cores  

240 GTX275 and 96 from 9600GSO



[Ion] said:


> All of my CPUs are on WCG


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 5, 2009)

..1152 cores (12 x 96cores-8800gs/9600gso)
..1024 cores (8 x 128 cores-8800gts G92/9800gtx+/gts250)
..+648 cores (3 x 216-GTX260)
..*2824 cores total*


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 5, 2009)

Lets see:

NVidia: 648

8800GTS=96
9600GSO=96
GTX260=216
GTX285=240

ATi: 800

HD4890=800

CPUs: 24

1xAthlon XP=1
2xCeleron D=2
3xPentium D=6
2xCelern DC=4
1xCeleron 400=1
1xPentium DC=2
2xXeon X3000=8


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 5, 2009)

256 CUDA cores. See sig.


----------



## hat (Dec 5, 2009)

One 9600GSO 192-bit model.

I've got a 7750BE, Celeron-M 520 and Sempron 3000+ on WCG


----------



## dustyshiv (Dec 6, 2009)

2x9600 GSO=2*96=192
2x9800 GT  =2*112=224
2*9800 GTX=2*128=256

*Total=672 CUDA CORES*


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 6, 2009)

hey guys, I need help with folding, I dont have an nvidia card but my core i7 920 could do sumthing helpful, I do fold but the program is only using 13% of all the cores (GAY!) anyway I could take advantage of my CPU more, cheers!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 6, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> hey guys, I need help with folding, I dont have an nvidia card but my core i7 920 could do sumthing helpful, I do fold but the program is only using 13% of all the cores (GAY!) anyway I could take advantage of my CPU more, cheers!



You could always not fold on your CPU and re-purpose it with World Community Grid, which is CPU only and a great way to use your CPU. Check out the WCG section of the forums to see how you can get started. 

You can still run F@H on your 5870, but it will only be as fast as maybe a 9800 GT.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 6, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> You could always not fold on your CPU and re-purpose it with World Community Grid, which is CPU only and a great way to use your CPU. Check out the WCG section of the forums to see how you can get started.
> 
> You can still run F@H on your 5870, but it will only be as fast as maybe a 9800 GT.



Ok cheers, I tried running the F@H program for the ATI users but kept on getting errors, it wouldnt load up, but I'll look into myself, about the WCG, Im gonna have a look at it, cheers


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 6, 2009)

64 for folding - 9600GT
2-3 for WCG - Pentium D OC to 3.5, Celeron M520 (when I'm not using my laptop, which is rare)


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 7, 2009)

1344 Nvidia
2xGTX275
4xGTX260


----------



## Flyordie (Dec 7, 2009)

ATI- 2400
HD5770x3 = 2400
(created a shim to let it think its an HD4770 with 800SP)


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 7, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> ATI- 2400
> HD5770x3 = 2400
> (created a shim to let it think its an HD4770 with 800SP)



How many ppd do you get with that?


----------



## Flyordie (Dec 7, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> How many ppd do you get with that?



1100-1300.. not much but thats cause the shim isn't very efficient.  (Per GPU)


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 7, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> 1100-1300.. not much but thats cause the shim isn't very efficient.  (Per GPU)



I hope that FAH comes up with something better for the ATI folders soon.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 7, 2009)

9800 GTX+ 128 cores
GTX260 SOC   216 cores 

None of them are OC beyone factory settings these days since I´m out off the country and I want to play it safe.


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 8, 2009)

512 (2 x 9800GX2)
112 (8800GT)
096 (9600GSO)
------------------
720 Total


----------

